# Looking for US Comedy films that are actually funny



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 22, 2014)

Recently I've put myself through the pain of watching Grown Ups 2 and Paul Blart: Mall Cop hoping they would be comedic considering they were Adam Sandler productions but no.. Neither made me laugh but I do admit I chuckled once for both "films".

So anyway, if any of you could leave some recommendations of quality comedy films that'd be great.

This just made me so depressed. *ugh*


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 22, 2014)

What you are looking for are some classic Chris Farley and Bill Murray.


However before those, watching Blazing Saddle.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Recently I've put myself through the pain of watching Grown Ups 2 and Paul Blart: Mall Cop hoping they would be comedic considering they were Adam Sandler productions


 

You brought this pain upon yourself.

I'll just go by directors/writers/producers/actors/creators...
-Mel Brooks (Blazing Saddles, The Producers, Spaceballs, Young Frankenstein, History of the World Part 1)
-Judd Apatow (Anchorman 1+2, The 40 Year Old Virgin, Superbad, Step Brothers, Talledega Nights, Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story)
-Derrick Comedy (Mystery Team)
-Seth Rogen (This Is The End)
-ZAZ (Airplane, The Naked Gun 1-3
-Mike Myers (Wayne's World, Austin Powers 1-3)
-Tommy Wiseau (The Room)

It's not a definitive list or anything, but you're sure to find something you'll enjoy in that list.


----------



## XDel (Feb 22, 2014)

A few...

Airplane
Blazing Saddles
Kung-Pow
Top Secret
Naked Gun (trilogy)
Amazon Women on the Moon

Hear No Evil See No Evil
Stir Crazy

Being There
Harold and Maude
Napoleon Dynomite
Bronco Gentlemen

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
The Jerk
L.A. Story
Going Berzerk
Dr.Detroit
Dragnet
Billy Madison
Neighbors

God Bless America
I Heart Huckabees
Rubber

George Carlin
Bill Cosbey
Doug Stanbope
Lois  C.K.
Maria Bamford
Zach Galifinakas

Marx Brothers: Duck Soup/A Night at the Opera
Charlie Chapin: The Kid, Modern Times, The Great Dictator (well he lived in America anyhow)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

+ a billion to Blazing Saddles, shit is funny.

It's sort of difficult to just list movies someone thinks are funny though, no one has the same sense of humor...


But here's some that I enjoyed fairly well:
All the Marx Brothers films. They're comedy movies from the 30s/40s, but they're absolutely hilarious.
Tommy Boy
Caddy Shack
Ace Ventura movies
Blues Brothers
Young Frakenstein
Office Space
The Three Amigos
Airplane
The Big Lebowski
Stripes

And that's all I got off the top of my head that I liked.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 22, 2014)

Pro tip: Avoid Adam Sandler movies


----------



## Clarky (Feb 22, 2014)

Look up King Pin, great movie that never gets enough love


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 22, 2014)

- Mystery science theater 3000: the movie
- Liar Liar
- Ace ventura: When nature calls
- Hot shots: Part deux
- Borat

Didnt wanna give you a massive list so i just listed my top 5 in the order of how much they made me laugh. On a whole tho, pretty much ANY Jim Carrey film thats a comedy is worth watching.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm gonna watch Superbad tonight as the trailer looked pretty cool and a great reason to get that Shitler crap out of me.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2014)

Also, sneaking in to recommend The Princess Bride, because seriously, it's The Princess Bride.

Looking over the other posts here made me realize how much I missed the first time around, so I'm going to try to add a little more.

There's like a million Steve Martin films I left out (The Jerk, Dirty Rotten Scoundrels, Planes, Trains, and Automobiles). Little Shop of Horrors is pretty funny as far as musicals go, and features Steve Martin singing to boot. The Mask is pretty much a 90's classic (amazing considering how different it is from the comics, which are super gory comic-horror stories). Office Space, The Big Lebowski, pretty much everything on Tom's list is good as gold, too.

The point is, there's enough to go around.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2014)

Consider _"National Lampoon's Vacation", "European Vacation"_ and _"Christmas Vacation"_... just don't watch further sequels. 

And then there's _"Naked Gun", "Hot Shots!", "Police Academy" (Watch out! Later sequels are try-hards!), "Airplane!", "Leathal Weapon" - plenty fancy movies._


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 22, 2014)

Any and All of Mel Brooks is Pure Gold........"I'm Tired" from Blazing Saddles - One of the Greatest Songs ever


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Blues Brothers


 
THIS. The Blues Brothers is one of my favorites!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 22, 2014)

Funny how no one's mentioned Weekend at Bernie's. Death to Smoochy? And don't forget the Woody Allen films: Sleeper is the only one that comes to mind right now. Me, Myself, and Irene, Rush Hour (and 2; definitely not 3), Dumb and Dumber. Speaking of which, I found a copy of Blazing Saddles; was just too lazy to get it, but I think I will now. Oh, and George of the Jungle, if you don't mind watching a *cough*Disney film*wheeze*.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Pro tip: Avoid Adam Sandler movies


 
I know but I always say to myself "it can't be that bad" but it always is. I've got to give up on expecting Sandler to produce quality films.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I know but I always say to myself "it can't be that bad" but it always is. I've got to give up on expecting Sandler to produce quality films.


 
Have you tried Big Daddy or Jersey Girl? They were pretty good, I thought. 50 First Dates is pretty good; I'm not sure it can be listed as a comedy, though. And before I forget, My Super Ex-Girlfriend.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Have you tried Big Daddy or Jersey Girl? They were pretty good, I thought. 50 First Dates is pretty good; I'm not sure it can be listed as a comedy, though. And before I forget, My Super Ex-Girlfriend.


 
I've seen all those films that you've listed and imo they were quite good. I don't get why people hated Jersey Girl with Ben Affleck yeah at the beginning he wasn't a very good father but then he turned the tables around.

But anywho, I'm gonna give Blazing Saddles a watch tomorrow. Superbad felt like Project X but with a plot to it.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Feb 23, 2014)

Recent comedy movies that I had enjoyed recently are A Haunted House and Borat.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I know but I always say to myself "it can't be that bad" but it always is. I've got to give up on expecting Sandler to produce quality films.


Well... there's _"Happy Gilmore"_, I suppose. And _"Billy Madison"_... But that's about it with Sandler, then it's not even considered downhill - it's a plunge down the Great Canyon according to critics.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2014)

Heh, it seems I do not like Judd Apatow as every one of those films that Gahars lists do little and less for me; I probably should pay attention to directors more often. That said from the list other than Leslie Nielsen and Mel Brooks a lot of that comes with a large series of asterisks, give or take Wayne's World I would be happy enough to never see any of those again and I would take active measures to never see Superbad or Napoleon Dynamite again.

As for American comedy, they seem to still do black comedy quite consistently well which is good as so few others manage it. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1268987/ joining my surprisingly enjoyable b movies list as a good example. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1935902/ is another. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938305/ would be one more. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120609/ because it is probably one of my favourite films and I wanted a slightly older one on this list.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1830713/ and http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1094294/
You also get a lot of that sort of thing, I approve of that sort of thing.

Likewise if ever you start to think American comedy has nothing to offer then


All that said I would never send someone into American comedy without a guided tour. You can do it spectacularly but damned if I would go in cold.

Alternatively this may say more about my general outlook on life.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Wayne's World
/thread


----------



## Bat420maN (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it would technically be a Canadian comedy but, "Baseketball" might just be the funniest movie ever made. 

"Wake up bitch, you're my new best friend."


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Heh, it seems I do not like Judd Apatow as every one of those films that Gahars lists do little and less for me


 

Are you telling me that you do not love the criminally overlooked masterpiece that is Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story?

I'm afraid we are no longer on speaking terms.

Also...


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2014)

Plains Trains and Automobiles. God I miss John Candy.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Pro tip: Avoid Adam Sandler movies


 
agree ,the only good one was billy madison

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/154405/computerized-automatron


----------



## Lestworth (Feb 23, 2014)

As for Adam Sandler you really have to be careful when you choose a movie from the guy. Typically his early work is some of his better work. Billy Madison and Happy Gilmore are basically The top of the hill for the guy.

Blazing Saddles is a must, as well as Spaceballs, Cadyshack, and Policy Academy. You really cant go wrong with work from Mel, so look up his stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2014)

Chris Farley/David Spade movies (Tommy Boy comes to mind)
Jim Carrey in the Ace Venture 1 and 2 movies
Napoleon Dynamite
Bill Cosby
Billy Madison and Happy Gilmore are also classics


----------



## CJL18 (Feb 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Pro tip: Avoid Adam Sandler movies except waterboy billy madison, happygilmore


 
fixed!


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 23, 2014)

A lot of great stuff mentioned already.. Anything from Mel Brooks, Steve Martin, Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Harold Ramis....

I'm surprised no one mentioned _Ghostbusters_. That's one of the best comedy/sci-fi films. Ghostbusters 2 was good as well. Also, _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ & _Revenge of the Nerds_ (1 & 2 only - skip the later sequels)


----------



## DarkWork0 (Feb 23, 2014)

How can no person here put Super Troopers?  Well, I suppose I just did!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 23, 2014)

RPG_Lover said:


> A lot of great stuff mentioned already.. Anything from Mel Brooks, Steve Martin, Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Harold Ramis....
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned _Ghostbusters_. That's one of the best comedy/sci-fi films. Ghostbusters 2 was good as well. Also, _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ & _Revenge of the Nerds_ (1 & 2 only - skip the later sequels)


 
I like those movies. Never watched the _Revenge of the Nerds_ films, though.


----------



## zeello (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe you'll find some in this list:
http://www.favslist.com/lists/Favorite-Comedy-Movies/135

Check out Anchorman if you haven't already.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 23, 2014)

Super Troopers


----------



## KidIce (Feb 23, 2014)

Four words: Quick Change


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2014)

Role Models
Yes man
Pineapple Express
Hot Rod
Accepted
Zombieland
I Love You, Man
She's Out of My League


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Role Models
> Yes man
> Pineapple Express
> Hot Rod
> ...


 
I've seen almost everyone of those except "I Love You, Man" and with Paul Rudd it's kinda hard to resist not watching it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 24, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Pro tip: Avoid Adam Sandler movies


 

I thought Funny People was kinda decent


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> I thought Funny People was kinda decent


 

Eh, considering the people behind that film, Funny People isn't really an Adam Sandler movie, it's just a movie with Adam Sandler in it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Eh, considering the people behind that film, Funny People isn't really an Adam Sandler movie, it's just a movie with Adam Sandler in it.


 

I always thought he wrote it or something


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> I always thought he wrote it or something


 

Nope. Written, produced, and directed by Judd Apatow.


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 24, 2014)

I loved "You Don't Mess with the Zohan", that was a pretty funny movie.


----------



## nando (Feb 24, 2014)

if you like some dark humor try Heathers.

if you dont mind gay subjects The Opposite of Sex is pretty funny.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nope. Written, produced, and directed by Judd Apatow.


 
Man, anything to promote the directing prowess of Judd Apatow. Does it ever end?


----------



## Bake (Feb 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> -ZAZ (Airplane, The Naked Gun 1-3)


 
This so much


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Man, anything to promote the directing prowess of Judd Apatow. Does it ever end?


 

Whatever makes you happy, sport.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Eh, considering the people behind that film, Funny People isn't really an Adam Sandler movie, it's just a movie with Adam Sandler in it.


 
I remember people telling me that was funny. I dotn understand humor levels really. My coworker tryed to convince me that not only are the "American Pie" movies, all 7 of them or whatever, are classics, as well as a Christmas Story, and above all else the new "That Awkward Moment" was the funniest thing he has ever seen. I had to sit though him laughing at his own retelling of the scene where it was so funny that the characters threw ice cream out a window.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I had to sit though him laughing at his own retelling of the scene where it was so funny that the characters threw ice cream out a window.


 

Wait, he did WHAT?

Ha ha, oh man! Ice Cream! Out the window! That's not something people usually throw out windows! People don't usually throw things out windows at all! It works on so many levels!

Sounds like you just have to grow a sense of humor, pal.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Wait, he did WHAT?
> 
> Ha ha, oh man! Ice Cream! Out the window! That's not something people usually throw out windows! People don't usually throw things out windows at all! It works on so many levels!
> 
> Sounds like you just have to grow a sense of humor, pal.


 
And get this, there's a whole part of the movie where he tries to impress this girl by going to a dress up party (who the hell calls any party a "dressup party") where he goes dressed up as a... who knows what. Wearing a strap on dildo and a shirt that says "Rock out...". And apparently I am uncultured if I dont think its the funniest thing I've ever seen. So I plan to never see it.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> And get this, there's a whole part of the movie where he tries to impress this girl by going to a dress up party (who the hell calls any party a "dressup party") where he goes dressed up as a... who knows what. Wearing a strap on dildo and a shirt that says "Rock out...". And apparently I am uncultured if I dont think its the funniest thing I've ever seen. So I plan to never see it.


 

Clearly this is a reference to Zac Efron's past roles in the High School Musical series, in which he occasionally rocked out with his trademark cocky swagger. Obviously.

Don't hate the movie because it's not made for philistine filth.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2014)

Tropic Thunder is pretty great.


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 25, 2014)

I Love You, Man
Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 25, 2014)

clarky said:


> Look up King Pin, great movie that never gets enough love


 
You are NOT wrong sir, one of the best movies ever.

I own over 800 movies and can't think of one to mention on this thread.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nope. Written, produced, and directed by Judd Apatow.


 

Damn, Adam Sandler really isn't worth mentioning nowadays is he? The only good thing he was in over the past 8 years wasn't even made by him...


----------

